# Audiofrog GB10D2 Subwoofer



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So whats everyones thoughts on these subs? I read the only review we have but it could use some more detail.
Who has them or one and whats your impressions? I loved my CDT ES SQ1000s and miss them a lot. (blew them up like a dumbass) I want something thats just super accurate to the music, clean, clear, plays deep and can THUMP when you want it.
I dont care about other brands. If you like ID or JBL or whatever thats all fine and dandy. I just wanna hear about the Audiofrogs. Never heard them, heard good things and just wanna know what their owners think of them and what they used them to replace.
They worth the coin? Andy a good guy to deal with?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Andy a good guy to deal with?


cant be beat in this aspect.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> Andy a good guy to deal with?


I think Andy W. is one of the best in the business to deal with. Some time ago, before I really know who Andy was, I sent him 3 emails about questions regarding my MS-8. All 3 times he answered my emails. After I realized he was in the process of starting his business, I felt bad for bothering with my questions. I can't speak for the tweeters, but I think you are in great hands if you decide to try those frogs.

Edited:
My bad, While typing all I could remember was GB10.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a pair of gb10s in a-pillars and I love them. They are run three way active. Pushing 75 watts per channel off of jl 300/4 and they get LOUD! And sound great the whole time


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Um, we are talking about the 10" subwoofers.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oops my bad


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess ten inch subs in the a-pillars might be a little tough


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

LOLZ


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Audifrog GB10D2 Subwoofers*



LaserSVT said:


> So whats everyones thoughts on these subs? I read the only review we have but it could use some more detail.
> Who has them or one and whats your impressions? I loved my CDT ES SQ1000s and miss them a lot. (blew them up like a dumbass) I want something thats just super accurate to the music, clean, clear, plays deep and can THUMP when you want it.
> I dont care about other brands. If you like ID or JBL or whatever thats all fine and dandy. I just wanna hear about the Audiofrogs. Never heard them, heard good things and just wanna know what their owners think of them and what they used them to replace.
> They worth the coin? Andy a good guy to deal with?


It’s a great sub. ? I don’t have many to compare it to. My prior setup was 2 12 idqv3. The audiofrog has more output and seems to play more effortlessly down low. I also like the fact that the box size recommendation is what ACTUALLY works well. As we know some manufacturers claim a smaller size will work but in reality you need to go larger. (I actually spoke to Andy over the phone about this) I have my ten in a .6 enclosure and it works great. I’m a fan of stealth installs & not losing my trunk space. This sub accomplished that. I do plan on getting a second 10 at some point.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've heard this sub and absolutely love it. Very detailed, but can still get low and hit hard in a small box (0.6 cubic feet). Just a suggestion, but you should change the thread title from GB10 to GB10d2. I know they are both technically GB10's, but it might avoid some confusion for those that want to talk about the tweets!!!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Audifrog GB10D2 Subwoofers*

I have 2 GB10D4 subs but only ever used one at a time. It has amazing output for a little guy. What kind of details are you interested in? It blends easily, very low distortion, big output in a small box... Basically everything you would expect for the price. Mine was installed in the spare tire well of my Jetta. It was used briefly in a prefab sealed box too. Prefab was around .6 cubic feet I think and spare tire enclosure was around .5 cubic feet. They played from 70Hz down with a MS-8 and MS-A5001 amp

I could easily blast it for the friends and family that expected high SPL and they always smiled. It was just enough clean output that prompted positive response. I think Babs even commented at Naiku's get together that they "got a little boogy in'em!"

Customer service is top notch. I don't think anybody has ever answered my emails or picked up the phone, except Andy.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

mrichard89 said:


> I've heard this sub and absolutely love it. Very detailed, but can still get low and hit hard in a small box (0.6 cubic feet). Just a suggestion, but you should change the thread title from GB10 to GB10d2. I know they are both technically GB10's, but it might avoid some confusion for those that want to talk about the tweets!!!


Huh, thought I did. May need a mod to change it.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have 2 installed in my Honda Accord. 4th order firing thru the ski hole between the backseats. Awesome sound quality....they can blend quietly, and they can “boogy” as I saw stated earlier, as well. 

Only 300 watts running to each one, and you’d never be able to tell it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I agree with all of you on sound quality of service that Andy W provides... 

Andy is awesome guy, he has a great product and support behind it.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I have mine ordered and will be letting the Sinfoni 10" go dirt cheap as soon as the Frog gets here!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder how the AF12” compares to the JBLW12GTI sub since they were designed by the same guy... apart from the depth of the GTI which would sound better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Dunno. Always liked the GTI


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> Dunno. Always liked the GTI




Me too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I run a pair. have run both ported amd sealed. Ive run countless subs in the past. w7's, w6's several kicker and rockford.
The frogs are as good as anything ive heard minus the illusion carbon but that was a 12. 
They ger louder than youd expect from a sub that delivers so much detail. ive also been able to dail in more punch with them than any other sub ive used. That may be tune, install but i like it. Its a swift kick in the ass.

Also i believe they are rated at 1000w rms. Im only using 600w each and they perform fantastic. I got the privilage of hearing a high end camaro build using 2 jl w6v2 10"s the same day i picked up my truck. hands down the frogs had deeper, stronger, thicker bass on the same amp.


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

I am running 2 gb12d4s off helix spxl1000 I had the gb10 be for awesome subwoofer for the price I had 2 dynaudio esotar1200 be for and I would and did take the frogs any day way more output and stays just as clean very easy to disappear in to the music


----------



## MrMoto (Aug 20, 2009)

Andy is one of the few people, let alone companies, who believes in customer service. He has been helping me deal with some issues with my system and has been a huge help. Andy has a way of explaining things to help you understand what is going on and how to address it.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Don’t get the wrong idea from the customer service posts. It’s just a bonus. The products themselves are top notch & worth every penny to answer your first question


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I am running two GB10D2 behind the 3rd row in my SUV. Each sub is in a divided box, 3" port tuned at 31hz & 1.75 ft. per side. I built this box based on the largest numbers that Andy recommends for a ported enclosure.

The rest of the system:
JBL MS-8 - Logic 7.1 set up
Three Arc Audio 1200 xDI amps
4" - 2 way Components - Center Channel - 150w x 2 
6.75" - 3 way Components - in the front doors - 150w x 4
6.75" - 2 way Components - in the rear doors - 150w x 2
4" - 2 way Components - behind the 3rd row - 150w x 2
Two 10" AudioFrog GB10D2 - 600w x 2 - crossover at 85hz - 24db slope

The subs sound phenomenal and blend well in the system. I like my subs a little loud but, I have actually turned my subs down about 6db because they were overpowering the rest of the system. With these subs and the MS-8, the bass sounds like it is coming from in front of you!


As far as Andy is concerned, he is phenomenal too. I bought the GB10D2 sight unseen and full retail price based on his support of the industry. Since hearing the GB10D2, I have bought a GB15, GB25 and GB60 to inspect and to save for a future system.

I FaceBook messaged Andy one time about a minor problem about the ohm level switch on my GB10D2 and he offered to send me another GB10D2 right away - sight unseen. I told him that it wasn't necessary because I had already fixed it but, I don't think any manufacture can beat that level of customer service! 

Andy is a Top Notch Guy running a Top Notch Company, even though I have given him a hard time on FaceBook more than once about non-stereo topics!


----------



## aroonkl (May 21, 2017)

Would it run in IB application?


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

aroonkl said:


> Would it run in IB application?


I am running 2 GB12D4's IB, and they sound amazing!


----------



## aroonkl (May 21, 2017)

*Re: Audifrog GB10D2 Subwoofers*



Arete said:


> It’s a great sub. ? I don’t have many to compare it to. My prior setup was 2 12 idqv3. The audiofrog has more output and seems to play more effortlessly down low.


1 AudioFrog 10" compared to 2 of 12" IDQV3 ?


----------



## aroonkl (May 21, 2017)

Aiming one 12" IB. I read great thing of IDQMax 12" or IDQV12. Bad part is IDQMax12 magnet is too deep. So only an IDQV12 would fit. I also have a NIB Audiofrog GB10D4. 

What would you suggest IDQV12 or GB10D4?


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Going ib the more cone area the better and excursion there's no box to help keep it under control u will gain low output sensitivity and lose some of the higher bass it's all a trade off best ib subwoofer I've used was idmax15


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

Elektra said:


> I wonder how the AF12” compares to the JBLW12GTI sub since they were designed by the same guy... apart from the depth of the GTI which would sound better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely different motor designs. Both sound great--but the designs are not similar.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Now if just the dang car would get back so I can throw this beast in!!!!


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Man I️ can’t wait to get mine lol. Gonna run 3 of these bad boys sealed. On 1200w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats gonna be nuts! Gotta say even if they dont sound good they sure look good and construction looks excellent.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh, they will sound good...


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Im sure. Everyone I spoke to seems to be very happy with them.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Audifrog GB10D2 Subwoofers*



aroonkl said:


> 1 AudioFrog 10" compared to 2 of 12" IDQV3 ?


I started with just 1 IDQ. It didn’t have enough punch 4 me so I got two. Two 12s def has more output then the 1 10. Now comparing 1 Idq to the AF, the GB has more spl. I can feel it more. I believe there is more Xmax with the AF AND I’m running double the power. The IDQ was getting about 500 Watts.


----------

